# Cleaning propane torch nuzzle



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello all:

I use Bernzomatic TS8000 torch for my work. 

I always cleaned torch nuzzle from solder drips using coat hanger wire having fear of damaging swirling membranes inside. 

How do you guys clean your torch nuzzle ? 

Thanks


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not trying to bust her balls here, but in 15 years I have never had to clean a nozzle from solder drips. How close do you get with your torch? I've never had to get so close the solder drips in the nozzle. Also using the correct amount of solder so it sucks into the joint and doesn't drip should help the issue.


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Mine is full of solder drips. 

Doing repair work - Often soldering/unsoldering inside the walls - have to keep torch close to joint so not to get house on fire.

Thanks.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you not use a flameguard blanket when soldering in walls? I've used the Millrose ones for awhile and they do a great job, definitely recommended if you haven't used them before. I'm usually having to deal with not starting a fire inside expansion foamed walls.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

VictorPlumber said:


> Mine is full of solder drips.
> 
> Doing repair work - Often soldering/unsoldering inside the walls - have to keep torch close to joint so not to get house on fire.
> 
> Thanks.



gently heat the nozzle till the solder melts then whip it to fling the molten solder out...if the solder is lose and can pass out on its own then your method is good..


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> gently heat the nozzle till the solder melts then whip it to fling the molten solder out...if the solder is lose and can pass out on its own then your method is good..


Thanks


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> gently heat the nozzle till the solder melts then whip it to fling the molten solder out...if the solder is lose and can pass out on its own then your method is good..


That's the way to do it BUT ............. you should also tell them to un-screw the nozzle from the torch first and hold with a pliers to gently heat it.
Without taking the nozzle off the head of the torch you run the risk of destroying the self light feature. Believe me there is not much difference from solder melting and burning off the spark wires. Been there done that!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> That's the way to do it BUT ............. you should also tell them to un-screw the nozzle from the torch first and hold with a pliers to gently heat it.
> Without taking the nozzle off the head of the torch you run the risk of destroying the self light feature. Believe me there is not much difference from solder melting and burning off the spark wires. Been there done that!


true, as I did say heat gently..LOL...and you dont want the torch tip connected to a propane bottle as you do this either..BOOM could result..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> gently heat the nozzle till the solder melts then whip it to fling the molten solder out...if the solder is lose and can pass out on its own then your method is good..


I’ve had a ball of solder in mine for years, when I turn my torch upside down to solder a joint the flame gets funky. I shake it a little and the flame goes back to normal. One of these days I’ll try and get it out or buy a new one. I’ve had this torch for 25 years so it’s my old faithful and I don’t want to get rid of it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You can disassemble a good portion of it and you can get rig of solder. DO NOT try to disassemble the knob that shuts of the gas. I tried and I found out it's factory assembled. Once you take it apart you break it for good.

You can however dissemble the internal parts of the turbo tip where solder gets stuck.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Just hold it upside down and turn the gas down low enough that the tip gets red hot then fling as schit said.














.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I will just add the heating technique is not for the self igniting torches...you will burn up the wire inside the nozzle....and it wont self ignite anymore...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Stick the nuzzle in your mouth.... turn the gas on inhale as hard as you can that'll clean it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I will just add the heating technique is not for the self igniting torches...you will burn up the wire inside the nozzle....and it wont self ignite anymore...





I disagree. I have had at least 7 self lighting torches in 3 different styles and have had to use this technique on all of them. Amazingly, of all the failures which caused me to get a new torch the self ignition failing was not one of them. I have used the heat and fling method on all of them.

Mostly turbotorch tx500 models. I get the pack with two tips. Often the plastic nut cracks or flux oozes in and clogs the gas screen before the orifice some how.







.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I disagree. I have had at least 7 self lighting torches in 3 different styles and have had to use this technique on all of them. Amazingly, of all the failures which caused me to get a new torch the self ignition failing was not one of them. I have used the heat and fling method on all of them.
> 
> Mostly turbotorch tx500 models. I get the pack with two tips. Often the plastic nut cracks or flux oozes in and clogs the gas screen before the orifice some how.
> 
> ...



ok cool, if I burn up one of my torches on your say so , you buying a new one?..LMAO
doesnt the igniter by the tip melt up?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok cool, if I burn up one of my torches on your say so , you buying a new one?..LMAO
> doesnt the igniter by the tip melt up?





I don't know if it melts or not but it does still work. I think with the turbotorches the igniter is behind the swirl piece because when you look in you can't see the igniter wire. The tip area past the swirl piece is what gets red hot when I do this and I imagine the swirl piece stops almost all solder that may enter.






.


----------

